# THR22 - First Pictures!



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Work on the first look continues, but I thought I'd share some pictures of the THR22.

Keep in mind these are cameraphone shots... not studio photography.

The first look will have a lot more, but that's still in progress.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The new Peanut Remote:










Exterior front - note new silkscreening:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Boot Screen:









TiVo Central:









System Information:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guide:









Swivel Search:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Overlap Protection:









Extend Recordings:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A quick note about the UI: It is standard definition, no matter what resolution you pick. 

On Demand and other network stuff is there, but it's still loading so I couldn't take a picture of it. 

One big thing to note... the peanut remote has no POWER button, so you have to go into standby through the menus, or from the front panel, or deal with the blue light ring (since you can't turn it off.)


----------



## steveken (Sep 15, 2007)

Can't help but be jealous at you and all the new gear you get to try out.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The green button isn't power?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Now, we need to find a way to turn regular HR22 into TiVo brat.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures  I'm a sucker for new stuff....too bad I would have to enter another two year commitment.

It looks fun.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sixto said:


> The green button isn't power?


The green button is TV power.


----------



## steveken (Sep 15, 2007)

Sixto said:


> The green button isn't power?


It might be TV power like on the stand-alone TiVo remotes.

EDIT: Oops, there we go, I was right.  Use that all the time with my SA TiVo.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice pics Stuart!

I see the peanut remote has the Active button. Does that go to channel 1 with the same interactive features on non-TiVo DIRECTV receivers?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Not sure whether to post questions here or in the official questions thread.

How responsive is the UI?

How smooth is TrickPlay for HD?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, my question above may need to be moved... didn't think of that. I see a picture and a familiar (but little used) button, and I want to ask about it! Got my answer in the Asked and Answered thread through ... YES. It goes to the ACTIVE feature...


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Stuart can't wait for the first look


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks sweet. Maybe it will be ready by the time I can come back to Direct.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures. Love the Slo-mo button.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> One big thing to note... the peanut remote has no POWER button, so you have to go into standby through the menus, or from the front panel, or deal with the blue light ring (since you can't turn it off.)


It was the same thing with the HDVR2. Why would you want to put it in Stand By?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

How about an edited back panel shot?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the sneak peek Stuart.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Boot Screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does systme info list 61 hours of HD? I thought this unit had a 500G drive.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A quick note about the UI: It is standard definition, no matter what resolution you pick.
> 
> On Demand and other network stuff is there, but it's still loading so I couldn't take a picture of it.
> 
> One big thing to note... the peanut remote has no POWER button, *so you have to go into standby through the menus, or from the front panel, or deal with the blue light ring (since you can't turn it off.)*


:thats:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the quick look, Stuart. My only question is, is it faster than the HR22-100 running the blue UI? Mine is dog-slow compared to the rest of the boxes in the house.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A quick note about the UI: It is standard definition, no matter what resolution you pick.
> 
> On Demand and other network stuff is there, but it's still loading so I couldn't take a picture of it.
> 
> One big thing to note... *the peanut remote has no POWER button, so you have to go into standby through the menus, or from the front panel, or deal with the blue light ring (since you can't turn it off*.)


SOP for Tivo. It is like they are discouraging you from putting the unit in standby.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Shame the TiivoHD GUI isn't being used. My brother has an HD Tivo, and the GUI is really sweet.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Stuart, I'll be happy to make you some high-res screen caps. 
You've already got the address where to send the equipment.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

1080p ?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Mark Holtz said:


> How about an edited back panel shot?


Looks exactly the same as an HR22-100

Edit: Here's a shot. Forgive the dust, it gets VERY dusty here on the beach (and it collects fast... it's a vicious cycle!) Also of note, you may not notice right away, but the network connection is via DECA adapter, which works just fine. I'm using Component here because I have this in a dual-setup with an H24 currently while I figure out a good location for it.


THR22-100 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Are there any other guide views? That guide is atrocious. How about a nice big grid?

Thanks for the quick first look!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Shame the TiivoHD GUI isn't being used. My brother has an HD Tivo, and the GUI is really sweet.


The TiVo GUI still uses SD menus for Settings, Season Passes, To Do List, etc. It's a shame they haven't updated the entire GUI - it's annoying when it throws from HD to SD and back as you work through menus. But that's not the point of this thread, so at least we did get confirmation visually from the First Pictures that the SD menu is what you'll get from the start!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Drew - well said


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Are there any other guide views? That guide is atrocious. How about a nice big grid?
> 
> Thanks for the quick first look!


I am in the process of building the first look with all new screen caps.

There are the same two guide options as with every TiVo, the Grid Guide and the TiVo-style guide. They look just like they do on an HR10.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Stewpidity said:


> 1080p ?


1080p is supported for pay-per-view channels that offer it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

By popular request here's the other guide picture. I apologize for the quality, it's a screencap of a slingbox AV. Best I could do this morning.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> By popular request here's the other guide picture. I apologize for the quality, it's a screencap of a slingbox AV. Best I could do this morning.


The Playlist with logos and deleted items folder would be a more exciting picture... 

That being said, I'm currently in the process of recording "Live With Kelly!" on KABC (ABC7) this morning as my cousin was in the audience, so it's kind of cool to see that snapshot... plus, I'm always jealous seeing someone's guide with a CW-HD affiliate on it.   

~Alan


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 1080p is supported for pay-per-view channels that offer it.


ok thanks just wasnted to be sure because I saw this at Solid Signal under "features" ..._The DIRECTV THR22 supports 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i picture resolution outputs and multiple screen formats._


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> It was the same thing with the HDVR2. Why would you want to put it in Stand By?


I always put my TiVos in Stand By... that being said, as annoying as the "Stand By" function being an option within another menu was to me when I got my first stand-alone TiVo, I got used to the extra step pretty quickly. Before long, I didn't even think about it... it just came naturally.

~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> The Playlist with logos and deleted items folder would be a more exciting picture...
> 
> That being said, I'm currently in the process of recording "Live With Kelly!" on KABC (ABC7) this morning as my cousin was in the audience, so it's kind of cool to see that snapshot... plus, I'm always jealous seeing someone's guide with a CW-HD affiliate on it.
> 
> ~Alan


Patience, grasshopper. I have to actually record something then delete it for that to happen.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

There is a catch on the cost. I had heard the cost is much higher per month then a HR series. Also it looks like whole room network is not supported. Maybe the THR24 may have this feature later on?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Patience, grasshopper. I have to actually record something then delete it for that to happen.


No patience necessary... 

As much as I like TiVo, I have no intention of getting one of these... though if I ever strike it rich, I might get one and stick it beside an HR34 on my main TV.

The classic UI doesn't appear to hold any surprises really, so I'm not really excited by the pictures... just checking them out. 

~Alan


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the picture Stuart. While it has 8 channels on the screen at once in the grid, it still looks sort of dated. I like Virgin Media's Tivo grid guide much better.

Do they throw random ad's in the grid guide (similar to the DirecTV's software?)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

So far no, but I have a feeling those take a couple days to come.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Stewpidity said:


> ok thanks just wasnted to be sure because I saw this at Solid Signal under "features" ..._The DIRECTV THR22 supports 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i picture resolution outputs and multiple screen formats._


Yes, and1080p is indicated differently than a typical HR22 as well. On a DirecTV standard box, the 720p and 1080i lights both illuminate to indicate 1080p content. on the THR22, the 1080i light is now labeled 1080i/p.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dod1450 said:


> ...Also it looks like whole room network is not supported. Maybe the THR24 may have this feature later on?


THR24? Not likely.


----------



## bpaulson (Jul 12, 2009)

If it was HD, didn't cost an extra $5 a month, I didn't have to get a different box, and whole home DVR worked, then I'd switch.

I actually like where they've taken the hrxx series.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Too bad that TIVO didn't come out with a stand-alone, that supported Directv in HD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's keep that kind of discussion in the "Not for me" thread, thanks.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> It was the same thing with the HDVR2. Why would you want to put it in Stand By?


Idling out both tuners so it can record suggestions?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> The Playlist with logos and deleted items folder would be a more exciting picture...
> 
> That being said, I'm currently in the process of recording "Live With Kelly!" on KABC (ABC7) this morning as my cousin was in the audience, so it's kind of cool to see that snapshot... plus, I'm always jealous seeing someone's guide with a CW-HD affiliate on it.
> 
> ~Alan


Sorry, no CW-HD logo... and I do get it in HD here in San Diego:


Untitled by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

(of note, I don't even get a CW-HD logo on my HR24):

Untitled by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> It was the same thing with the HDVR2. Why would you want to put it in Stand By?


I would like to point out that the HDVR2 (and its almost visually identical cousin the HR10) did not have *INTENSELY DRAMATIC BLUE LIGHT RINGS.*


----------



## YMark (Oct 26, 2007)

steveken said:


> Can't help but be jealous at you and all the [strike]new[/strike] *old *gear you get to try out.


Fixed that for you. This receiver is old technology and fails to support a lot of new features.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> *INTENSELY DRAMATIC BLUE LIGHT RINGS.*


That is an accurate emphasis :lol:


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Hey Stuart are you able to post a screen shot of Directv On Demand yet. I was wondering if it is any different looking than the HR one. Also how is changing channel speed. From what I heard the new HD gui does not improve channel changing speed. Maybe on the Tivo it is better.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

mkdtv21 said:


> Hey Stuart are you able to post a screen shot of Directv On Demand yet. I was wondering if it is any different looking than the HR one. Also how is changing channel speed. From what I heard the new HD gui does not improve channel changing speed. Maybe on the Tivo it is better.


I think Stu's at work, but I can help. The channel changing, according to my completely unscientific tests is about 2.5 seconds from pressing "enter", compared to 3 seconds on my HR24 with the HD GUI.


Untitled by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

Untitled by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Channel changing speed is about the same as a stock HR22. When I got it fired up I got only one channel of on demand, the main one, and it looked the same as it does on the HR22 except with the Tivo font (Franklin Gothic Condensed) used instead of the DIRECTV DVR font (Trade Gothic Condensed.) There were also color button instructions at the bottom.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yep, that's what it looked like


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Thank you for the pics.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

Does it support OTA channels?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It does support OTA through the AM21 or AM21N module.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> One big thing to note... the peanut remote has no POWER button, so you have to go into standby through the menus, or from the front panel, or deal with the blue light ring (since you can't turn it off.)


So pressing and holding the left part of the ring and pressing the right part of the ring 4 times has no effect here? Being on any non-active channel and doing this allows the blue ring to be turned off.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The green button is TV power.


Pressing the green button once will turn on TiVo and TV, but pressing a second time will only turn off TV, not TiVo.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Nitehawk^ said:


> So pressing and holding the left part of the ring and pressing the right part of the ring 4 times has no effect here? Being on any non-active channel and doing this allows the blue ring to be turned off.


Nope, 'fraid not. That's a feature in the DirecTV Firmware that apparently didn't make the transfer to TiVo's firmware.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Nope, 'fraid not. That's a feature in the DirecTV Firmware that apparently didn't make the transfer to TiVo's firmware.


Thanks. But I must add the following statement... "bummer"


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Nitehawk^ said:


> Thanks. But I must add the following statement... "bummer"


Yeah, I'm reconsidering the bedroom location...


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

Is there any mention of whole home anytime in the future with this series of boxes?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

FilmMixer said:


> Is there any mention of whole home anytime in the future with this series of boxes?


Nothing that I've heard.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Those screens remind me of my old HR10-250.


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Nope, 'fraid not. That's a feature in the DirecTV Firmware that apparently didn't make the transfer to TiVo's firmware.


At least on the retail TiVos, and I swear the old SD DirecTiVos under settings there was a LED option. I believe it is Settings...Display...Displays on front of the DVR. It gave you option for LED On or OFF. I know in my bedroom I always turned them off.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Brennok said:


> At least on the retail TiVos, and I swear the old SD DirecTiVos under settings there was a LED option. I believe it is Settings...Display...Displays on front of the DVR. It gave you option for LED On or OFF. I know in my bedroom I always turned them off.


There's Bright, Normal, and Dim; but no way to turn it completely off.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the great screenshots all! Great work Stuart!


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

Can we get a picture of the entire front of the box? Not just a portion of it.

Also, you said the UI is SD, does it look crappy? It's hard to tell from the pictures because it actually looks pretty good. Are the normal Tivos SD too?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

skatingrocker17 said:


> Can we get a picture of the entire front of the box? Not just a portion of it.
> 
> Also, you said the UI is SD, does it look crappy? It's hard to tell from the pictures because it actually looks pretty good. Are the normal Tivos SD too?


The UI is not shabby by any means, but there is obvious pixelation in the line of the SD UI from DirecTV. It is the same UI from the Series 3 TiVo and TiVo HD. The currently-selling TiVo Premiere, XL, and Elite have a different, high-definition interface.

As far as pictures, I think this may satisfy your needs. All photos are high-resolution on the click-through, taken this morning with my DSLR.:

I should note this interesting thing: The record light is actually RED (like the HR23) unlike the standard HR22s which have more of an orange light.

Also, the second Ethernet port does not pass-through like the HR22. Both function as inputs though, just no output.


IMG_1918 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

IMG_1921 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

IMG_1923 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

IMG_1924 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

Cool, thanks dirtyblueshirt.

I'm wondering why they went with an HR22ish design? It's not bad looking though.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

skatingrocker17 said:


> Cool, thanks dirtyblueshirt.
> 
> I'm wondering why they went with an HR22ish design? It's not bad looking though.


Well, the manufacturing and R&D would be cheaper to use an existing unit and focus solely on the firmware. Plus DirecTV wouldn't need to pay Thompson extra to create new molds for manufacturing, as they can re-use the existing equipment to create the THR22-100.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Sorry, no CW-HD logo... and I do get it in HD here in San Diego:
> 
> (of note, I don't even get a CW-HD logo on my HR24):


I wasn't talking about the logo... I was talking about the channel!  

~Alan


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> I wasn't talking about the logo... I was talking about the channel!
> 
> ~Alan


CW dumped any of their decent shows, so you're not missing much


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> CW dumped any of their decent shows, so you're not missing much


Off-topic, but I like six hours of their programming a week... that's more than I can say for NBC... and if you were to disregard the fact that "The X-Factor" comes on twice a week, the same could be said for FOX.

As it is, I watch one show in SD on the CW and catch up on the rest via other sources. Sucks... 

We now return to your regularly scheduled TiVo picture discussions. 

~Alan


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

First the boot process. It takes the THR22-100 about 6 minutes to boot from a cold start. However, you will be able to access the TiVo Central screen before all of the satellite data is received; about another 2 minutes.

As always, click through for high-resolution images.


IMG_1930 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

IMG_1932 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

IMG_1937 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

And of course, here's some closeups showing the fonts, smoothing effects in places, and lack thereof in others:


IMG_1933 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

IMG_1934 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

IMG_1939 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

IMG_1940 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

IMG_1941 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

The only really great advantage to the THR22 as it stands:


IMG_1943 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

IMG_1946 by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

double posting ...


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

P Smith said:


> double posting ...


Fixed, thanks.


----------



## KCTexan (Jan 27, 2009)

Does the THR22 allow the user to saved recorded files to their PC? If not, I don't see a real reason to buy it.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

"KCTexan" said:


> Does the THR22 allow the user to saved recorded files to their PC? If not, I don't see a real reason to buy it.


No, the THR22 does not work with the TiVo Desktop Software.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> No, the THR22 does not work with the TiVo Desktop Software.


Are you sure? I thought it could stream photos and music from your computer...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It will work with TiVo desktop... but I don't know if the right version is available to thublic yet.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> It will work with TiVo desktop... but I don't know if the right version is available to thublic yet.


I know you can stream media to the TiVo, but didn't hear any intention of transferring shows off the THR22. I guess I'll have to research, but as it stands right now, there's no way to pull shows off the TiVo using the TiVo Desktop Software.


----------



## PrimeTimeElite (Dec 12, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It does support OTA through the AM21 or AM21N module.


Excuse my ignorance, what is the difference between the AM21 and AM21N?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

PrimeTimeElite said:


> Excuse my ignorance, what is the difference between the AM21 and AM21N?


They're essentially the same...

My AM21 has a glossy finish, my AM21N does not.

~Alan


----------



## PrimeTimeElite (Dec 12, 2011)

Alan Gordon said:


> They're essentially the same...
> 
> My AM21 has a glossy finish, my AM21N does not.
> 
> ~Alan


In other words, AM21*N(o frills)*. Thanks, I was just curious. Looking to add one for an HR24 and this was the first post I had come across with the distinction; but you're saying one is not technologically superior than the other.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

PrimeTimeElite said:


> In other words, AM21*N(o frills)*. Thanks, I was just curious. Looking to add one for an HR24 and this was the first post I had come across with the distinction; but you're saying one is not technologically superior than the other.


Not that I've found.

Here's a link to the First Look for the AM21N.

~Alan


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Alan Gordon said:


> They're essentially the same...
> 
> My AM21 has a glossy finish, my AM21N does not.
> 
> ~Alan


You forgot to mention...

The AM21N has a contemporary, sleek matte finish designed to integrate seamlessly with today's quality electronics in style!™


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> You forgot to mention...
> 
> The AM21N has a contemporary, sleek matte finish designed to integrate seamlessly with today's quality electronics in style!™


Must have slipped my mind...  

~Alan


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> They're essentially the same...
> 
> My AM21 has a glossy finish, my AM21N does not.
> 
> ~Alan


I believe the plug on the attached power cable on the AM21N is Non-polarized (C7), while the plug on the attached power cable on the AM21 is most definitely polarized (C7P).


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

David Ortiz said:


> I believe the plug on the attached power cable on the AM21N is Non-polarized (C7), while the plug on the attached power cable on the AM21 is most definitely polarized (C7P).


Are you talking about the blades on the socket end, or the plug on the unit end? The pics on the first look show a unidirectional socket on the AM21N.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I know you can stream media to the TiVo, but didn't hear any intention of transferring shows off the THR22. I guess I'll have to research, but as it stands right now, there's no way to pull shows off the TiVo using the TiVo Desktop Software.


You will not be able to use TiVo desktop to offload programming to a PC as you can with standalone TiVos.



PrimeTimeElite said:


> Excuse my ignorance, what is the difference between the AM21 and AM21N?


The internal componentry is different but equivalent and the outside of the N model is matte black, while the AM21 is gloss black.

There is no real difference in functionality.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Are you talking about the blades on the socket end, or the plug on the unit end? The pics on the first look show a unidirectional socket on the AM21N.


The plug at the end of the attached cable.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

nowayjose036 said:


> Not true I have a friend in LA who has 2 of these units and he called TIVO and asked them how to switch the shows to PC legally and they walked him throught it.


I'm sorry but your friend is incorrect. I can cay with 100% certainty that to use the TiVo Desktop software, you need a Media Access Key for the receiver. The THR22-100 does NOT provide a Media Access Key.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I WANT MORE said:


> SOP for Tivo. It is like they are discouraging you from putting the unit in standby.


Remember when the first standalones hit the market, you couldn't shut those off either. It took a software update, to get that one fixed. Used to drive me crazy, seeing the unit on, all of the time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> I'm sorry but your friend is incorrect. I can cay with 100% certainty that to use the TiVo Desktop software, you need a Media Access Key for the receiver. The THR22-11 does NOT provide a Media Access Key.


I agree with my blue shirted friend. I haven't tried it but some people whom I completely trust tell me that you can't do it.


----------



## cyborlink (Dec 14, 2011)

Does the new THR22 have the dual 30 minute Tivo buffers or the 2 hour Directv buffers?


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

30 minutes each...

...and the D* buffers are 90 minutes, not 2 hours.


----------



## vaderx (Dec 15, 2011)

Does the new remote have the 30 second instant skip or the annoying 30 second fast forward skip?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

vaderx said:


> Does the new remote have the 30 second instant skip or the annoying 30 second fast forward skip?


I would think (because of DTV proprietary HW) it would be FF 30-sec.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I would think (because of DTV proprietary HW) it would be FF 30-sec.


No, the fast forwarding functions are a feature of the software, and the THR22, by default, does the 30-second skip versus a 'slip' or 'scan'.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps not just HW as I thought (remember TiVo vs dish case about using Broadcom chip features for processing and do trick modes?) but and FW [SW].


----------



## Fraaaak (Jul 13, 2009)

So, is this thing worth a damn? I mean does it have the hyper-accurate TIVO program schedules of the past? I remember my old SD D* TIVO back in the day, and it would give me a message if a program start or finish time differed by a minute or two. Does this new tivo box do the same?


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

Too bad the DirecTV TiVo unit isn't compatible with the Whole-Home service, has no 3D capabilities, and only has a 500GB hard drive. TiVo equipment is not expected to make it out of 2012. A large chunk of their revenue in 2011 was earned from patent disputes that settled:

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/01/26/9-big-companies-that-will-disappear-in-2012/#photo-8

A much better way to go is the DirecTV HR34. It is Whole-Home capable, records up to 5 streams at once, has a 1TB hard drive, is 3D capable, and even has a picture-in-picture function. TiVo used to be the standard 10 years ago... but not any more.


----------

